# insanely overcrowded or what!



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Tell me what you all think about this, cuz I was sure ticked off!
This woman said she had (or maybe still has, I dunno) a 5 gal. with a filtration sys. and all, but she kept 6 2" goldfish in it! Talk about overcrowding! That's so unhealthy for your fish. She said all the fish were perky, had a great apetite, and it looked more "colorful" to compact them that way! Some people!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

That is a common ideal with people. They see these fish crammed into tanks in the store and think that is how fish are to be kept in large groups in small tanks. Even the pictures on the tank boxes show overstocked tanks. That is what they are shown so that is what they think is normal.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i'll tell yah, the people these days... :x


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

People are idiots, they dont usually know what they are doing with fish. I see it everyday.


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm surprised the fish were still active. Do you think it's a matter of time till the amonium/nitrite levels go up and the fish are in trouble, or do you think they've become accustomed to it? She's had them like this for about 3 months now, and they're still as energetic and colorful as ever.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

They never become accustom to it and unfortunally it will eventually catch up to them in the tank.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

thats horrible....is the lady like severly brain damaged??


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

maybe she just doesn't know i mean befor i knew anything about fish my brother had a 1 or 2 gallon with 3 comets. they didn't last but if i had know what i know know they might still be alive


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

maybe she just doesn't know i mean befor i knew anything about fish my brother had a 1 or 2 gallon with 3 comets. they didn't last but if i had know what i know know they might still be alive


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

shes not brain damaged she just doesnt know what she needs to do to take proper care of them. did u tell her that was bad? it's one thing if she's uneducated but another if she doesnt listen


----------



## wingedjumper517 (Mar 27, 2005)

Well, she's from work and she stands above me, so I can't say anything to bring her down, but yes, I did inform her and told her that that was too many goldfish in the size of tank she ha and that the level of "toxins" would greatly increase and that they would soon become unhealthy and may even die. I also told her that it would overwork her filter. She told me that they've been fine for such a long time and it's less crowded than they were at the pet store, but that she's make sure to keep an eye on them. what an idiot.


----------



## 1KoidialDude (Feb 14, 2005)

"Never argue with an idiot, the people watching may not be able to tell who's who."

Unfortunatly when it comes to beauty most people are blind the to the "safe paramiters" Sorry you cant say anything to her, just gotta do what ya can for those willing to listen an learn


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok... The women is just like many others including myself that dont know the proper way to care for fish. I have had a betta and a comet in a 2 gallon bowl before and 2 years ago i got a fantail and a black moor and had them in a 2 gallon "goldfish" bowl. Well some how my goldfish is still alive... but the moor died within the first year. A while ago i bought a new 10 gallon tank and added the goldfish, then 4 guppies and 2 swordtails. It was after that that i decided to look up the info. on my fish and it was partly only because i had gotten male and female bettas and swords, and wanted to know a little about there breeding habbits. Then during my searches i learned that my goldfish needed at least 10 gallons to himself let alone sharing with the other fishes. So now I am trying to find a tank that i can get for him and hopefully be big enough so i can get him at least one friend. So the woman just probally dosent know the proper way to keep them and most petstores dont help. I was at one today picking up a couple things i needed for my tank and i saw a 2.5 gallon tank and im sure it had on the box "great for goldfish" i just shook my head and kept walking thinking of the golfish that may inhabit the tank someday. So please dont be to harsh with the woman i know its wrong but for so many years people have been told the wrong way to keep them and its gonna take a while before everyone learns the proper way to house goldfish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The thing is that most people are ignorant when It comes to looking after fish and it's our duty to tell them what a fish needs to be happy.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

hehe - You said duty :evil: 

sorry its a running joke around the house every time we hear that. Like the commericals with the "super duty" trucks. You just have to say it more like duedee


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

:roll:


----------

